# Some Pics Of My Rays.



## Shawn L

Here are some of the rays i have ,can't put them all up.


----------



## bob351

whats your address? do you have any dogs?


----------



## Shawn L

Sure do have dogs ,why?


----------



## bob351

just figuring out how hard its going to be to come rob thoes rays


----------



## scent troll

^LMFAO

those are awesome rays! i know very little about them. what species?


----------



## Shawn L

All kinds ,from Black Diamonds to Hybrids and everything in between.


----------



## ICEE

Amazing rays














Can you show us more pics? You can upload them in a different post


----------



## Shawn L

I'll get more to show.


----------



## memento

Very nice








Some leopoldis as well, or am I wrong about the second picture ?


----------



## Inflade

im also curious of your set ups. can u post full tank shots? and also some specs.


----------



## FEEFA

Chaaaa, Ching! Great looking collection, cant wait to see the rest of them


----------



## canadianforever

how many rays do you have those things look amazing!


----------



## Uno

Very Impressed!!!!


----------



## Yeges

Wow those are incredible. I never thought about having sting rays as pets. Are they tough to take care of. I love their coloring...I've only ever had experience with them when I am visiting aquariums.


----------

